# New Comp Build



## Shade125 (Jun 17, 2007)

Alright this is my first time building a computer. Now im going to work for my step-dad's boss in 2 weeks. It'll probably take me 30 days fo actual work to have the money to buy everything. This is what I plan on getting so far. I might get a cheaper video card seeing as 512Mb is awfully powerful and will be too hard to cool wihtout liquid cooling. Can you please post up some other products that I'll need to make it run and work properly and what I can replace to save the most money and get the best performance.

Monitor: 17" LCD 2ms         http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014141

Case: Ultra BLack Aluminus       http://ultraproducts.com/product_details.php?cPath=13&pPath=411&productID=411

CPU:  AMD Athlon 64 FX-62 Windsor 2.8GHz      http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103861

CPU Cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 64          http://www.xpcgear.com/acfreezer7pro.html

Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair       http://www.xpcgear.com/asuscrosshair.html

RAM: DDR2 240 pin Geil 2Gb            http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144062

Video: XFX GeForce 8800GTS 640MB              http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150204

Sound: Creative Labs Sound Blaster SB 079A          http://www.xpcgear.com/sb079a.html

HD:   Seagate Barracuda 350GB            http://www.xpcgear.com/samsp2514n.html

DVD: Samsung TS H492A        http://www.xpcgear.com/sm352nenbblk.html

PSU: APEVIA ATX-AS600W          http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817148024

All @ $1635.89 USD


----------



## J-Man (Jun 17, 2007)

Get the Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro instead. Everything else seems ok.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 17, 2007)

it would be a little more helpful if you put up links to the actual parts you are looking to purchase, along with your prince range
this allows us to see where you're getting your parts and whether it's a good deal or not
also the links help us determine certain compatibility/performance specs so we can advise on that product
lastly, what do you plan to do with this build? overclock? game? 
for example, the ram you're posted gives us no information and needs to be much more detailed for us to give any advise as there are hundreds of ram choices out there

and welcome to TPU!


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to TPU, what's your plans/goals for this build? Gamer? Oc'd? If so, take your time and do as much research as you can to get the best bang for the buck. You'll get a lot of good recommendations here, but when it comes down to it, you're the one paying for it, so make sure you KNOW what you are getting and understand what it's capable of doing so that it suits your needs. If interested in OC-ing, even if not, take a gander through the link in my sig, and through the links in that also, very informative stuff for ya!

Looks like a decent build, but make sure you do comparisons to close rival products too, that way you know you either paid more to get more or got a better performance-per-dollar ratio. It can take time, but in the long run you'll be happy you did!


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 17, 2007)

Alright, I'm wanting a Gaming computer. I really dont want to go over 2.2 thousand. The added price right now of everything is 2156.88 USD.

I'm ordering the processor with O.S XP pro 64bit.


And what exactly is Overclocking?


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2007)

Read the link in my sig, it'll help you on better understand Overclocking.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 17, 2007)

not bad


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 17, 2007)

Shade125 said:


> Alright, I'm wanting a Gaming computer. I really dont want to go over 2.2 thousand. The added price right now of everything is 2156.88 USD.
> 
> I'm ordering the processor with O.S XP pro 64bit.
> 
> ...



well, that sounds pretty high for what you've got listed...by just glancing and not knowing actual model #s...like i said, get us some better info on the parts and we'll be able to say more


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 17, 2007)

Just click on the links I edited into my first post. That has all the infromation on them.
I forgot to put the case fans up, 3 high gloss finish 120mm fans, 29.99. They were added in the total but not on the list.


----------



## Bret (Jun 17, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> not bad



You did see that he chose an Athlon 64 X2 right?


----------



## Darknova (Jun 17, 2007)

Shade125 said:


> I might get a cheaper video card seeing as 512Mb is awfully powerful and will be too hard to cool wihtout liquid cooling.



If it required liquid cooling they would not sell it without it. and the amount of memory has nothing to do with how powerful it is. The 7950GT is a good card. However I personally would go for a ATi 1950XT or XTX if you can.

Also that PSU I would change immediately. Never trust PSUs that come with cases. They are usually sub-standard. You want a good quality PSU, also 700W is a bit much, save some money and go for a 500-600W PSU.



Bret said:


> You did see that he chose an Athlon 64 X2 right?



Nothing wrong with the X2, you try and get that performance with a C2D for the same price.


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 17, 2007)

This PSU maybe? http://www.xpcgear.com/as550wbk.html

IM also wanting to put some CCFL snd neon lights into it later...

So i shouldnt worry about the video card? or just get a small vid card coller/fan for it?


----------



## Bret (Jun 17, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Nothing wrong with the X2, you try and get that performance with a C2D for the same price.



The performance of a C2D? Are u high?

Give me a single X2 that can touch my E6420.


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 17, 2007)

Something wrong with the AMD processor? or just not that good? Darknova says its o.k and Bret disagrees it seems like...


----------



## TXcharger (Jun 17, 2007)

Core 2 Duo is the way to go, just my HONEST opinion


----------



## Darknova (Jun 17, 2007)

Shade125 said:


> Something wrong with the AMD processor? or just not that good? Darknova says its o.k and Bret disagrees it seems like...



There is nothing wrong with the AMD processor. It's a perfectly good CPU. However the C2Ds have overtaken the AM2s, but only if you want to overclock, and as you said you don't have much knowledge of overclock, and so I would not recommend highly overclocking until you are FULLY sure you know what you are doing. So the AMD is a better option, as you will not get the same performance from a C2D for the same price at stock (or even mildy overclocked).


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 17, 2007)

So if the AM2 is better at stock, why is it not better than the C2D when both are OverClocked?


----------



## Darknova (Jun 17, 2007)

Shade125 said:


> So if the AM2 is better at stock, why is it not better than the C2D when both are OverClocked?



Because the C2D's overclock to incredible heights. It's quite easy to see 3.4Ghz with air cooling, and because of the overclocking you also increase bandwidth to the CPU and the C2Ds love bandwidth.


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 17, 2007)

ohh...


----------



## Darknova (Jun 17, 2007)

Shade125 said:


> ohh...



The CPU is fine, personally I would go with an X2 as well, especially the the new chips on there way (they are getting great reviews), plus they are much more energy efficient than the C2Ds (lower power bill, and put out less heat).


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 17, 2007)

i dont care about the power bill, im 14!


----------



## quasar923 (Jun 17, 2007)

get a core 2 duo much better than an X2.  lower nms and higher clocks.  you should get the e6600 or a lower one with the 4m cache and 1066fsb or wait till the ones with the 1333fsb come out july 22nd


----------



## Darknova (Jun 17, 2007)

and? there is still a power bill to pay, your parents pay it. Think of them a little.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2007)

Shade125 said:


> i dont care about the power bill, im 14!



LoL! I forget how many kids are on this forum! You will someday, trust me, responsabilities and bills get in the way of a lot of things, but become the norm. I'm not too old, but I got a decade on ya!


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 17, 2007)

i was gonna get the core 2 duo e6600 originally, i dont know why i changed...


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2007)

e6600 is good, but many have issues OC-ing it beyond certain points and e6300's have been found to OC as far if not further in some cases. You probably wanted to go with newer components.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 17, 2007)

you'll get better prices at www.newegg.com which equals more power for without changing  you budget


----------



## kenjin (Jun 17, 2007)

if you gonna spend 99 bucks on a case and 149 for a CPU cooling, i recommend you get this COmbo deal on newegg instead 


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811103014

you get the Zalman 9700 heatsink for free....


but i dont think that deal  will last till 30days after you get your paycheck... but if you got the money on hand right now u can pick it up first. and get the other parts later...


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 17, 2007)

I like the ULTRA black Aluminus, and most likely not changing my mind.

THe X2 is .4 Ghz faster than the e6600, and since i have virtually no knowledge of OCing wouldnt it be better just to get the X2? or is it possible to have a stable enough system and generous enough person to guide me through OCing?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 17, 2007)

If you can afford an E6600, it's the way to go. If you can't afford the E6600, then the AMD is the way to go. Only if you don't plan to overclock.

If you plan to overclock, get a Core2Duo, period. There are tons of knowledgeable people in this forum that can guide you in the right direction for overclocking.


----------



## kenjin (Jun 17, 2007)

if you not gonna overclock go for the amd instead , coz is cheaper and you wont be able to notice the speed differents ( unless you do benchmarking or placin both PC right next to each other to tell the differents )


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think ill just get the core2 duo then seeing as in the end it can be potentially more powerful.


----------



## TXcharger (Jun 18, 2007)

o/c is the easiest thing ever... seriously its almost to easy


----------



## TXcharger (Jun 18, 2007)

wait who the hell is paying for it if ur only 14?????? i wouldnt buy my kid this thats BS, im 17 and i buy all the stuff for my cpu(which is why its budget) but man u got some dumb parents.

WHY ARE YOU SPENDING $150 ON A CPU COOLER???? you could buy water cooling for that price, if your gonna spend the money at least go to newegg and look that is seriously the best computer store on the net, theyve got so much stuff it aint even funny. you can find great air cooling for a fraction of what you wanted to buy it for, and you could knock off alot of money on some of the other products


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 18, 2007)

Dude take a look here ( http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30822 ).
That will show you the best bang for the buck per price level.


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 18, 2007)

my parents arent paying for it. Im going to work for my step dad over the summer then im gonna pay for it with my money. And I really dont have a clue as how to hook up water cooling.


----------



## kenjin (Jun 18, 2007)

if you not gonna do oc factory cooling will do it pretty good dont really need to waste the money on cooler. that will give you more budget to get other stuff


----------



## TXcharger (Jun 18, 2007)

kenjin said:


> if you not gonna do oc factory cooling will do it pretty good dont really need to waste the money on cooler. that will give you more budget to get other stuff



ya you could use it on fancy stickers so ur case looks cool, ive got 4 stickers on mine so im very cool looking


----------



## Darknova (Jun 18, 2007)

kenjin said:


> if you not gonna do oc factory cooling will do it pretty good dont really need to waste the money on cooler. that will give you more budget to get other stuff



Or a better choice would be the Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 64. That TEC cooler is way over the top if you're not going to do extreme overclocking.


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 19, 2007)

Alright, someone told me i should get an 8800 series graphic card because of the direct x10.0 and shader model 4.0 for when the newr gamed flood the market, also someone told me instead of the AMD AM2 to get a ASUS crosshair or striker extreme.


----------



## kenjin (Jun 19, 2007)

you dont really need striker extreme for what you planning to do with your machine.

Asus p5n32E is good enough for you if you want to go for 680I chipset. cost $209 on newegg ( for Intel CPU with SLI ready )

it really depends on how much you want to spend.

if your budget limit to only $1000 dollar you cant get all the best stuff you can.....

the stuff you mention all put it together will cost you over 1.5k for sure...


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 19, 2007)

so should i get the http://www.xpcgear.com/nx88s320h.html , its the cheapest new model vid card with the directx 10 and shader model 4


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jun 19, 2007)

Shade125 said:


> so should i get the http://www.xpcgear.com/nx88s320h.html , its the cheapest new model vid card with the directx 10 and shader model 4



dude go to newegg.com and look at the EVGA 8800GTS 320MB... it's only $279, and a $20 mail in rebate. I have the card.. and love it.


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 19, 2007)

Kursah said:


> e6600 is good, but many have issues OC-ing it beyond certain points and e6300's have been found to OC as far if not further in some cases. You probably wanted to go with newer components.





THen would I be saving money getting the e6300 and overclocking it and not an e6600 if it can OC just as well?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 19, 2007)

Shade125 said:


> THe X2 is .4 Ghz faster than the e6600, and since i have virtually no knowledge of OCing wouldnt it be better just to get the X2? or is it possible to have a stable enough system and generous enough person to guide me through OCing?



The fact that the X2 has a higher clock speed than the E6600 can only be used as a comparison against clock for clock performance. 
For example my 4600X2 @ 2.79 will be beaten in almost everything(if not everything) by the E6600 @2.4.
 Mine may have a higher clock speed, but it has a worse and more primitive architecture than the Core 2 chip. So it has to run at a higher speed to reach the same performance levels of the Core 2 chip. Maybe 3.2-3.3 to fully beat the E6600. (I know this is simplified)

Clock for clock Core 2's are far better. However at stock speeds they aren't "too" different. However personally I owuld go with a Core 2 chip if you have the money. I personally feel that AMD are the budget choice at the moment. Hence why I got my 4600X2.

In most games you probably won't notice the difference as you're getting quite a high-end chip- however in normal use you will probably notice an overall performance gain with the E6600 as well as with benchmarks.

Another advantage of the Core 2 duo design is it's unified Level 2 cache.
For example
4800X2 has 2x1MB Level 2 cache. That means one 1MB L2 cache for each of the two cores. That means in singlee threaded applications that only use one core(most eg Word, Photoshop, superpi, browsers, most games etc) the core that is being used can only use 1MB of the total cache.

However with the Core 2 design, and E6600 not only has a 4MB cache! It is also unified. The better architecure of the Core 2 designs enables 1 of the core's to fully utilize all 4MB of L2 cache if needed in a single threaded application. Hence one of (just one reason!) the reasons as to why the Core 2's are faster in single threaded applications (the ones that only use one of the cores)

For overclocking try Kursah's guide, it's really informative and I higly recommend it. As people have said, if you get confused, just ask.

Hope that helped


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 20, 2007)

So since the cache on the e6600 is twice as large as the e6300 once they oveclock the        e6600 will be better becaus of the 4m cache? or overall would that not really matter in gaming performance on games such as WoW, Guild Wars, Battlefield 2142, Halo and the like?


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jun 20, 2007)

what kinda of budget are you working with? max amount?


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 20, 2007)

no goin over 2k cuz i really dont want to work that long

right now i updated the parts on the first post and i got it to 1091.81 and all of it is good


----------



## Wile E (Jun 20, 2007)

If you're going to overclock, get the E6320 or E6420. They both have the 4MB cache.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115015

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115016


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 20, 2007)

do they overclock better?


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jun 20, 2007)

Shade125 said:


> no goin over 2k cuz i really dont want to work that long
> 
> right now i updated the parts on the first post and i got it to 1091.81 and all of it is good



$2000 Max? Monitor too or no? I'll see what I can come up with...


----------



## Shade125 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a monitor right now, but im gonna upgrade it later


----------



## Wile E (Jun 21, 2007)

Shade125 said:


> do they overclock better?


Depends on the mobo and whether or not it's a good chip (each individual cpu varies). I only suggested them because they have the full 4MB cache, and to save you some loot, so you can spend it on other goodies, like a better video card or psu or something.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jun 25, 2007)

sorry i havent replied.. been working a lot.. so i've finally come up with a system i think you may like..  btw it's not an intel, its an amd, but i think itll work just fine 

AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+
ASUS Crosshair Motherboard
2GB Corsair XMS DDR2-800 Dominator SLI/EPP Certified
2x Seagate Barracuda 320GB SATA 3GB/s Drives with 16MB Cache each
EVGA 8800GTX
Zalman 9700 CPU Cooler
Thermaltake Toughpower 850W PSU Quad SLI Approved, Modular
NZXT Zero Case
________________
$1,834.92 + about $40 shipping.


----------

